# Michel Redd will be a King



## Panete (Jun 3, 2005)

I heard yesterday ,than milwaukee sign and trade Redd because this wants play in a championist team.WHAT do you thinh about this posibble new player?.Do you change him for Stojakovic?


----------



## Panete (Jun 3, 2005)

Panete said:


> I heard yesterday ,than milwaukee sign and trade Redd because this wants play in a championist team.WHAT do you thinh about this posibble new player?.Do you change him for Stojakovic?


 Jur jur java


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

id do it

Redd for Peja

straight up


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't get why Sacramento would do it. More offense and no Defense?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What's Redd going to give you that Stojakovic doesn't?


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

well for one, Redd can create his own shot..

2) we still arent sure if Peja will resign

3) Redd doesnt seem to be as soft as Peja

4) The Peja has our #1 scoring option experient obviously failed


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> well for one, Redd can create his own shot..
> 
> 2) we still arent sure if Peja will resign
> 
> ...


Peja lead us in most points per game in the playoffs/hes a better offensive player, better defender why would the Kings do this trade for Peja that would set us back even more..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If Redd wants to go to a championship contender, that excludes Sacramento from the conversation.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Peja was an MVP candidate like 2 seasons ago when Webber didn't play in the first 40 games and the Kings had the best record in the league. He is capable of making the most difficult shots. I don't think trading him for Redd will make this team better. The Kings need a good power forward. No team can be a contender without having a great big man and the Kings do not have that. Acquiring Redd will just give them another 20 ppg scorer but no wins.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> Peja lead us in most points per game in the playoffs/hes a better offensive player, better defender why would the Kings do this trade for Peja that would set us back even more..


Peja a better defender? I guess I just haven't seen Redd enough, but can that be true?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

bruindre said:


> Peja a better defender? I guess I just haven't seen Redd enough, but can that be true?


Yes, I think many people will agree. I would say hes one of the Kings best defenders 1-1.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Yes, I think many people will agree. I would say hes one of the Kings best defenders 1-1.


no way man lol... his foot speed is just too slow to go againest athletic 3's in this league lol..


on another note 

that move that I would really want to do with the bucks is


Bobby Jackson for Mo Williams


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> no way man lol... his foot speed is just too slow to go againest athletic 3's in this league lol..
> 
> 
> on another note
> ...


Hes still not much worse (if any) than Michael Redd.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> What's Redd going to give you that Stojakovic doesn't?


agreed, what is he going to give you.


----------

